# Transfert image entre iPhone & iPad sans Wifi



## vianaise2105 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour!

Je possède un iPhone et un ami un iPad. Nous cherchons une application qui permettrai de s'envoyer des fichiers (Dessins, images surtout ) sans passer par une connexion Wifi ou Bluetooth (800km entre les deux, ma box n'est pas si puissante..) car je sais qu'il existe déja ce type d'appui comme Bump ou Mover, mais avec Wifi.

L'interet serait que nous puissions mettre à jour nos fichiers quand l'un ou l'autre modifie dans son appareil. 

D'avance merci


----------



## master-pc47 (22 Janvier 2013)

impossible , 800km c'est trop ,et il faut bien un mode de connection entre les 2

Bluetooth c'est pas assez puissant et la wifi serait bien mais en connection avec la box

ce que je te conseille c'est de prendre un Cloud entre vous 2

exemple : tu m'es la photo de ton voyage sur le cloud , lui il va sur le cloud pour aller la chercher


----------



## vianaise2105 (22 Janvier 2013)

On peut donc créer un Cloud uniquement entre deux personnes?

Parfait merci


----------



## master-pc47 (2 Août 2013)

oui voilà c'est sa


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2013)

Vous vous créez chacun un compte DropBox par exemple, et ensuite il est tout à fait psosible de partager un dossier entre 2 comptes DropBox (et uniquement entre ces comptes)

Dropbox a une appli dédiée aux iPhones et iPAD


----------

